# Knock sensor replacement



## attwireless3799 (Feb 26, 2012)

Anybody knows an easy way that I can remove my knock sensor on my 96 maxima? Its so hard to get to and I need it replaced. I have obd code p0325 

Sent from my LG-P506 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Easy? No. It can be replaced without removing the intake manifold, but it's not "easy." I would use a long 1/4" drive extension and a 12MM universal socket to break the bolt loose, accessing from the driver's side of the engine bay. Once you work the bolt out of the threads, You can pull the sensor and bolt together through with the harness. Reverse to install.


----------



## attwireless3799 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks!

Sent from my LG-P506 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bearca (Feb 16, 2007)

Wait until the engine has cooled down and once you crack the bold loose like the previous thread said.
Get someone with really small hands to remove and reinstall the bolt.
I had my wife help me..


----------



## cngarch (Sep 5, 2018)

Get yourself a multi meter and get on utube and type in checking knock sensor on your car. they do go bad but with small hands an a lot of cuts (the gaskets are stainless steel and will cut you) they can be replaced without taking the intake manifold off the engine($600.00).

Otherwise have the fuel pressure checked. On these older cars the fuel pump can trigger the knock sensor code. I have a 1996 infinity with 268000 miles and it runs fine but does have problems with vacuum leaks which can cause a lot of problems. misfiling, poor gas mileage, pcv valve codes. Diagnosis in 1996 was in it infancy and OBT2 codes were also. The problem is often far from what it says.

I have also had to take the intake manifold off to replace the valve cover gasket. A common problem. I have had the transmission fluid replaced every 75000 miles. (synthetic)


----------

